# Fernie Slackcountry



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

so siiiiiick makes me damn jealous. grouded for final week >.<


----------



## s_t_e_i_n (Dec 18, 2010)

30+cm's today, they are getting nuked again!


----------

